# It seemed just like yesterday



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello! It seemed like it was just yesterday when I joined this group when Amber became a part of our family. We've survived her shark period with all the wonderful advice from the puppy group and she's just simply, perfect. Sadly, I am now in this group as Amber, who had just turned 4, was diagnosed with lymphoma. I brought her to the vet to have a lump in her throat checked out, and the vet found 4 more -- lumps that I would never have found myself as they were either deep in her shoulder, or in a place I never usually check.

Our entire family is devastated. Luckily our vet is part of team of the only animal hospital that specializes in cancer in this part of the country.

We will hear this coming Tuesday or Wednesday what type of lymphoma cancer it is but I have been noticing that Amber is tired more, sleeping more and simply just not her usual self. Breakfast and dinner however, remain a very serious business for her so we are at least thankful for that! And she's still asking for play time throughout the day. I'm still not over the shock, and I'm still bursting into tears every now and then during the day and I think I am going to be shedding a lot of tears through this journey. I'm not a first time dog owner, but she is my first GR and it's truly a beautiful breed inside and out. I knew cancer rates are high with the GR breed, but it's a shock to have this diagnosis too soon.

My question is for folks who have their dog undergo chemo therapy: how did you handle possible fecal and urine traces in the fur for the first 72 hours after treatment (private area, tail part)? I understand you need to handle picking up feces not just with the usual poop bag but also with the additional glove. We have a young teen in the house who walks barefoot around and our house is carpeted, so did you take any precautions after a chemo treatment? We also have 2 cats who like to share in her water bowl (though I think I read that this is ok). Any advice would be welcome. Thank you. - bixx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for Amber's diagnosis, sending good thoughts and many prayers for you and your girl.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you. Really feeling how precious and short time has become.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear about your girl's diagnosis. Four is way too young. I'm really sorry. 

Once she's started treatment use latex gloves (as long as you don't have a latex allergy) or nitrile gloves. Vinyl gloves are too permeable for chemotherapeutic agents. I'm not sure about fur clean up. That could be tricky. I would ask the oncologist about that.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you for the info.


----------

